# Derilict Rail Depot, London



## jmeBDC (Apr 13, 2011)

Just a few from Euston Upside Royal Mail Depot closed 2003/2004.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Seen this station on 28dayslater i think, being a railway man i love stuff like this


----------



## jmeBDC (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah the report on 28DL inspired us to go, im glad we did it really is amazing!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Bet they would look great in black and white, great pics though. I like old industrial pictures,


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I like the second one, very good.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Ah, I spent many a happy hour shunting in there, and still drive past it most days. Will give it a nod later! :thumb:


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Fantastic shots. I'd love to pay it a visit.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice pictures. I love the old Urban decay pictures. Have you tried converting some into black and white and adding some grainy noise into them? Subjects like this normally look cool done like that as well. Plus its always nice to have an experiment!

:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

28DL really makes me want to go exploring, in Glasgow there are some amazing derilict buildings and railway lines.....


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Prism Detailing said:


> 28DL really makes me want to go exploring, in Glasgow there are some amazing derilict buildings and railway lines.....


Get it done but be safe! You will probably get some great pictures. Just remember to post them up :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

id_doug said:


> Get it done but be safe! You will probably get some great pictures. Just remember to post them up :thumb:


Its not something i would do myself.....and its hard to find someone who would be interested in doing it...Also in glasgow derilict building usually means neds and junkies


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Are you allowed to just enter these area's or need permission etc first? I would love to get some shots like these


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

If you want derelict try Kidbrook in south east London. The entire area has been emptied for regeneration. Not started yet and looks very very cool.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

rich-hill said:


> Are you allowed to just enter these area's or need permission etc first? I would love to get some shots like these


depends where you live, Scotland doesnt have a Trespass law as such but England does....


----------



## jmeBDC (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys. 


We didn't ask permission before entering the site. It's 'kinda' hard to get into hence the lack of vandalism and rubbish everywhere.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Great shots. For pics like these you should really do HDR, would make them so much better.


----------

